# Difference between Linux and Unix?



## ramakrishna (Oct 6, 2012)

What is the difference between Linux and Unix? Both Operating Systems are same or not?


----------



## break19 (Oct 6, 2012)

UNIX is a licensed OS. Linux is a frankenstien monster with UNIX-like systems and functionality. FreeBSD is a stable OS with UNIX-like systems and functionality.

UNIX is not one single OS, but a collection of LICENSED Operating systems.

Open Group takes a fee from the company, then grants a license.  Apple is one of the few modern OS's that can LEGALLY call itself UNIX.

http://www.unix.org/what_is_unix.html

Go read.


----------



## ramakrishna (Oct 6, 2012)

Where can i download Unix for Desktop usage?


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 6, 2012)

... same place you download UNIX for server usage...


----------



## plamaiziere (Oct 6, 2012)

ramakrishna said:
			
		

> What is the difference between Linux and Unix? Both Operating Systems are same or not?



"Linux, the one and only true Unix"
http://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html#52

song just released 

Regards.


----------



## SNK (Oct 6, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9294


----------



## ramakrishna (Oct 7, 2012)

UNIX 03

Registered Products:

Apple Inc.: Mac OS X Version 10.6 Snow Leopard on Intel-based Macintosh computers
Apple Inc.: Mac OS X Version 10.8 Mountain Lion on Intel-based Macintosh computers
Fujitsu Limited: Solarisâ„¢10 Operating System on Fujitsu PRIMEPOWERÂ® 64-bit SPARCÂ® Based Platforms
Hewlett-Packard Company: HP-UX 11i V3 Release B.11.31 or later on HP Integrity Servers
IBM Corporation: AIX 5L for POWER V5.2 dated 8-2004 or later with APARs: IY59610, IY60869, IY61405 with VAC 6.0.0.8 or later on pSeries CHRP systems
IBM Corporation: AIX 5L for POWER V5.3 dated 7-2006 or later on Systems using CHRP system architecture with POWERâ„¢processors
IBM Corporation: AIX 6 Operating System V6.1.2 with SP1 or later on Systems using CHRP system architecture with POWERâ„¢ processors and 2, 8 or 128 port async cards
Oracle Corporation: Oracle Solaris 11 FCS and later on SPARC-based platforms, 32-bit and 64-bit and on X86-based platforms, 32-bit and 64-bit
Oracle Corporation: Solaris 10 Operating System plus patch 118844-06 for X86 and on, on 64-bit X86 based systems
Oracle Corporation: Solaris 10 Operating System and on, on 32-bit and 64-bit SPARC based systems
Oracle Corporation: Solaris 10 Operating System and on, on 32-bit X86 based systems

Where is the BSD Unix in this list.How can you say FreeBSD is unix os with out register under the trademark of Unix?


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't see Solaris 9 on that list...

Does that mean Solaris 9 is not UNIX? 

Perhaps look at earlier lists (afterall, UNIX operating systems cannot really become non UNIX unless they have a complete rewrite lol)

That list only means that the company selling their commercial UNIX is able to pay the license fee to Novell.

So really that only really lists today's Commercial UNIX.

Also, Mac OS X originally inherited it's UNIX heritage from BSD. It just so happens that Apple is able to pay the registration fee.


----------



## SNK (Oct 7, 2012)

ramakrishna said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Where is the BSD Unix in this list.How can you say FreeBSD is unix os with out register under the trademark of Unix?



Who is saying that? All (credible) sources refer to FreeBSD as a Unix-like OS and as descended from UNIX.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 7, 2012)

ramakrishna said:
			
		

> Where is the BSD Unix in this list.How can you say FreeBSD is unix os with out register under the trademark of Unix?



You're more than welcome to give the open group some money so we could use the word UNIX in our documentation again. FreeBSD derived from BSD UNIX.

Read the history brother. It's all documented on the main site.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 30, 2012)

Alisa said:
			
		

> Linux Provides two GUIs one is KDE and Other is Gnome. But Unix is command Based Operating System.
> Unix is an operating system that is very popular in universities and big enterprises etc.



Linux is a kernel generally distributed with a GNU userland utilities and shell. Though Gnome is part of the GNU project (iirc) while KDE is not.

X11 is a MIT project.

There are more than two desktops though you mentioned the ones with the most bloat which have been part of the "Year of the Linux Desktop" meme since the mid/late 90's.

I for one have never seen a desktop run at the kernel level which may have caused the confusion in the first place. Though the GNU/Linux combination has been able to compile and run X11 with TWM since 1994 when the kernel release number hit 1.0 (back then hitting a whole number meant maturity)

BSD UNIX is a complete OS. In the 70's Bill Joy started the project at Berkeley University. Back then it was a patchset built on top of Bell Lab's UNIX. UNIX was inspired by MULTICS. The Multics Project was part of project MAC with participation from Bell, Honeywell and MIT at MIT. Multics was a project funded by DARPA in effort to see if there was a future profession to be known as computer science (i.e. combine mathematicians and scientists to become what then was a new activity called programmer). MIT had CTSS before MULTICS.

There was READ THIS which everyone receives when signing up for this forum. The link may have been "FreeBSD...What is it?"

It may have suggested that the modern networking stack and internet protocols where implemented on BSD (also by Joy). This would open up communications which later lead to the world wide web.

The world wide web has a common used start page called a search engine. This can be used to find out interesting facts on the differences between one manufacturer over another. For example the other day I wanted to know if what the difference between a rear wheel drive dodge challenger with a hemi was to say boeing 747 engine. Strangely I couldn't find a good compare and contrast. I read the challenger may have better gas mileage but no actual benchmark or fact.

Though I just did a search for "Difference between Linux and Unix?" and found something called POSIX. I think it stands for "Piece Of Searching Internet eXtended".

=)


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 30, 2012)

Alisa said:
			
		

> Linux Provides two GUIs one is KDE and Other is Gnome. But Unix is command Based Operating System.
> Unix is an operating system that is very popular in universities and big enterprises etc.



You may want to dig more and find out what Linux is and what Unix is.
And by the way, at all universities I went Linux was as popular as Unix.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, guys, you just responded to a post by a spammer whose only goal was to get his little URL on Google. Spambait. Gone.


----------

